# Best time of day to harvest?



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

Less bees in the hive during the middle of the day. If you are going to extract and put back on, I would just leave yourself enough time to get the box back on before dark or put it on the next day.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Congrats on your harvest! Warm honey spins out easier.

Alex


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Highview,
Don't mean to rain on your parade but from your previous post you've had a hive 6 weeks, we're starting the latter part of July and ready for dearth. Are you sure you want to pull a box of honey?


----------



## Highview.Keeper (Jul 21, 2016)

Eikel said:


> Highview,
> Don't mean to rain on your parade but from your previous post you've had a hive 6 weeks, we're starting the latter part of July and ready for dearth. Are you sure you want to pull a box of honey?



I personally don't want to, but another beekeeper with a lot more experience than me, said I need to empty out one of the boxes, as they are running out of room. They have filled the top two boxes and the bottom two 2/3's.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

sounds like you have plenty of honey on the bees and they'll not miss a box - on your timing - when its cool - We try to pull honey in the cool morning and extract in the A/C honey house in the evening


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Highview.Keeper said:


> I personally don't want to, but another beekeeper with a lot more experience than me, said I need to empty out one of the boxes, as they are running out of room. They have filled the top two boxes and the bottom two 2/3's.


Are you opposed to feeding? If feeding will be acceptable, go ahead and extract the one box before they eat it up if you have a dearth. I will pull a box next week from a colony that superceded in June. I will not put that super back on as they have to build their stores in the two brood boxes. I will be watching the weight and feed some if they are not gaining. 

You may have a dependable early fall flow; I do not, so my advice is on the cautious side. Do you have to clean out all the frames in that box?


----------



## Highview.Keeper (Jul 21, 2016)

crofter said:


> Are you opposed to feeding? If feeding will be acceptable, go ahead and extract the one box before they eat it up if you have a dearth. I will pull a box next week from a colony that superceded in June. I will not put that super back on as they have to build their stores in the two brood boxes. I will be watching the weight and feed some if they are not gaining.
> 
> You may have a dependable early fall flow; I do not, so my advice is on the cautious side. Do you have to clean out all the frames in that box?



Hey Crofter, 

I have a Warre hive, so it's a little tricky to just take a few frames at once. I'm still trying to figure out how to get the box away from the bees. Another person mentioned to me, that I could lift the entire thing, put it in a cardboard box with a window cut out and covered in plastic film, and let the bees out as they are getting full, to prevent a mass robbing. 

I am very nervous about them not getting a big fall flow, but we do have a dependable one as i'm told, but it's the weather, so it's anyone's guess. Not opposed to feeding at all! I was thinking of actually feeding them after I take the box away, so they aren't losing their minds over me taking an entire box away on them.


----------



## Highview.Keeper (Jul 21, 2016)

sakhoney said:


> sounds like you have plenty of honey on the bees and they'll not miss a box - on your timing - when its cool - We try to pull honey in the cool morning and extract in the A/C honey house in the evening


Would 9am be okay, it's bright, and still not crazy hot. I'm in NY, so around noon, we have reached sweat fest! lol


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

we start at 0600 - that's in the yard - smokers lit - 10 fume boards doused and ready to go on - your coveralls on - veils & gloves ready - hive tools found (we all know about that one don't we) ETC


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Here in S W Mo. i like to start around 11:00am to 3:00pm the mean ones are out working ( the workers) I raise the lid and give a few puffs of smoke then place the fume board on (works best if the hive is in the sunlight) If it's hot weather like now i go set in the truck with the air on for 5 to 10 minuets then take the honey off. After ten minuets you take the fume board off and there are a lot of bees still in the honey super? you probably have some brood in the honey super or never put enough Bee Go or ? on the the fume board.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Heck - that's the hottest part of the day - were shutting down when your starting up


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I sure wasn't up on the warre hive connection! No experience with anything but Langs.


----------



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

Highview-
If the bees need more room as you say, why don't you just put on a super and leave the honey frames alone?


----------

